# Équivalent de l'appli native "Photos"



## FredStrasbourg (16 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir.
Je suis graphiste, et utilise mon iPad entre-autres comme press-book en clientèle.
Pour cela, j'utilise actuellement l'application native "Photos", dans laquelle j'importe les images de mon book.
Premier souci : mon travail se compose de plusieurs "compétences", qui vont de la conception de logo à la brochure... Bref, cela ne fait pas bon genre de tout mettre en vrac, j'aimerais pouvoir les classer par famille.
Deuzio, j'y stocke aussi mes photos persos, mes gamins, bref, du perso. Je n'ai pas envie que mes clients aient une vue sur ces images.

Existe-t-il une appli pour iPad qui puisse remplacer Photos, et qui permette de créer des familles d'images ? 

À quand un système multi-users sur l'iPad, qui est censé être pour toute la famille ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2011)

Dans l'application photo, tu peux facilement avoir des dossiers sur divers thèmes. Il suffit d'organiser tout ça en dossiers sur ton ordi avant la synchro.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Mars 2011)

Je sais, mais je souhaite également pouvoir "cacher" mes photos persos. Et ne pas créer des tas de dossiers, alors que des sous-dossiers seraient parfaits pour moi.


----------



## kunn (23 Mars 2011)

Photo manager pro
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photo-manager-pro/id393858562?mt=8

Devrait repondre a tes attentes


----------



## FredStrasbourg (24 Mars 2011)

Merci à toi, je teste de suite.


----------

